# Hurst Shifter Replacements



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm still looking to convert the car over to a manual transmission, but recent changes have made the automatic, much more fun than it was before. 

However, the OEM His and Hers Hurst, leaves a lot to be desired for efficiency and accuracy. I like Hurst V Matics, has anyone tried to adapt a newer Hurst or B&M to the factory console? I didn't see anything in a search.


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

If you ever have plans to go to an OD trans, most aftermarket shifters will only allow you to go to 2 (not 1) once you have 4 gears. I did a OD conversion on my stock shifter so I can select from OD-D-2-1. Just something to consider if you ever think you'll go to a OD trans.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The Hurst VMatic, comes in a 3 or 4 and Ive used both. My concern is how the shifter plate will meet the stock console. Thanks for the reply though. If I ever go through the trouble of adding overdrive, It'll be with the 5 speed manual.


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> The Hurst VMatic, comes in a 3 or 4 and Ive used both. My concern is how the shifter plate will meet the stock console. Thanks for the reply though. If I ever go through the trouble of adding overdrive, It'll be with the 5 speed manual.


If you decide to try the Hurst VMatic, post pictures once it's installed. I'm curious to see how it would look!

_EDIT_
Found this thread that has some pictures if you're curious:
Auto shifter and consloe help | Pontiac GTO Forum 

Doesn't look like the Hurst shifter will work with a console, unless you did some custom fab work, maybe make the console a 2 piece around the shifter.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

It's definitely my favorite auto shifter of all time. I've had most of them... His and Hers has the super cool nostalgic factor, but there was room for improvement and in my opinion, it still has the ability to miss shift.

The Quarter stick is fool proof, but it's also a tad clunky for my taste. It requires certain procedures for certain gears... push to hit 2nd, pull the trigger for 3rd, etc.

The Vmatic is straight up ratchet, in ratchet mode, and normal when not. Push the handel down in Neutral and load the gears into the ratchet. Smash forward to advance each gear, slap back to downshift. That to me is the distinction. Most of the shifters only cater to positively shifting through the gears, but not down shifting. 

It's rare for me to race a guy off the line, but common for me hit someone from a roll on, and if my electronic downshift doesnt do it's job (as if often fails to), then all I do is spit gas out the tail pipe. I'm much more likely to need to downshift into 2nd from 3rd, without hitting 1st. That's where the VMatic is awesome.


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> It's definitely my favorite auto shifter of all time. I've had most of them... His and Hers has the super cool nostalgic factor, but there was room for improvement and in my opinion, it still has the ability to miss shift.
> 
> The Quarter stick is fool proof, but it's also a tad clunky for my taste. It requires certain procedures for certain gears... push to hit 2nd, pull the trigger for 3rd, etc.
> 
> ...


I would love a ratchet shifter mainly because my trans shifts at 5000rpm in auto, but my motor makes good torque until about 5500rpm. But, I also don't want to cut up my console. It's pretty rare that I race someone so I just deal with it at this point.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I think a B&M Quicksilver would drop in with barely a mod, but of course, I'm leaning toward Hurst. Either way I'll make the console work, but I didn't want to reinvent the wheel, unless I needed to.


----------

